# Rusty gets a new spark!



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey ya'll,

I'm back again with another update!

Rusty got some new Nology Hotwires and Bosch Platinum +4.

Future upgrades might include Nology Profire, Nology Silverstone, and maybe MSD 6A.

Nology Hotwires

I decided to pay the outrageous $150+ for the Hotwires because of the built in capacitor. This unique wire allows energy from the ignition coil to accumulate until the voltage reaches the ionization point. At that moment, the entire power of the stored spark is discharged at once. Combustion is faster and more complete. An increase in HP and torque could be debated, more like a restoration of lost power, but the improved combustion, mileage, and throttle response is no joke. The wire by themselves elimanated the white smoke coming from my exhaust, increased my gas mileage by at least 2mpg or more( this is very important since gas is $3/ gal), and improved the car's umph at WOT. Before I bought the Nology Hotwires, I was thinking of getting an MSD set up: MSD 8.5 wires, MSD 6A, Blaster 2, Tach Adapter.
But since the hotwires have the capcitor in it, it somewhat serves the purpose of the wires and the 6A.

:thumbup: Nology Hotwires #011 424 051 get an 4/5 from me. (The price prevented a 5/5)

Special thanks to Forum Racing for selling me the Hotwires

Installation would have taken 15min at the most but because I'm a klutz, it took an hour. I dropped a valve cover bolt while trying to install the ground wires, doh! Now the bolt is lost and none of the part stores or dealership have the bolt. If anybody knows the bolt I'm talking about, the four bolts on the driver side of the valve cover, let me know the bolt/ tread size. The wires are a nice flat black and look just like stock except for the ground wires sticking out of them.

Bosch Platinum +4

These plugs are a decent upgrade for any car. Personally I believe Copper provides the most powerful spark of the metals but Platinum last much longer. I was looking for a plug that would last another 30,000 with a powerful spark. +4 Have revolutionary firing technology, multiple spark paths deliver a longer more powerful spark. The +4 stands for the four ground electrodes, providing optimal access to the air/fuel mixture for more efficient combustion. Best of all it never requires gapping. 

Don't expect any HP gains with a spark plug change, better combustion will restore lost HP and provide a base for future modification. Not to say that improving spark wont give you an HP increase!

:thumbup: 3/5

The Two Combined
Ass kicking spark! With maybe a 1 or 2% HP increase/ restoration. Smooth idle, faster acceleration, better gas mileage, and improved emissions. All in all, a must for any car enthusiast. The KA24DE loves it!

I cant wait to see the improvement once I get an ECU upgrade and wideband O2/ A/F ratio or SAFC2


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> The wire by themselves elimanated the white smoke coming from my exhaust


I might have spoke to soon about the smoke/ steam. That problem still persists but at least the inspection of the old spark plugs showed good results.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

*UPDATE*

I still get the smoke in the morning when letting the car idle but it is far less extreme and dissipates quickly under normal load. Possible due to a more complete combustion? Anyways the spark plugs kick ass!


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

Nology wires are way to pricey and i really cant garuntee they do that much to warrent the price, the other example i would give is 300-400whp KATs running stock wires, so why does anyone need more?

Bosch platnum4s on the other hand are a wonerfull piece of marketing by bosch, tell me this if a spark travels the path of least resistence and we'll call carbon buildup a resistence what happens to the other 3 points when not being sparked? Should have rocked coppers plugs a step colder for less then 1/2 the price. 

Granted this is just my.02, you gave your opinion and i gave mine, deffinitly not a personal attack on you, your car or your buying choices.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

I certainly respect your opinion and agree with you in a lot of ways. 

Stock ignition components *ARE* more than capable of handling boost or high rev NA engines. But, I cant argue with the "results"! I say "results" because without actual numbers I cant say it was a quantifiable improvement. As I stated before I believe it is a restoration of lost power, and maybe more. I certainly agree with you about the plugs. I believe they are more of a convence since they don't require any gapping. And the improvement actually came from the fact that I changed my old plugs but at highway speeds, it really pulls when I need to pass someone driving 55 in the freaking fast lane. What hell is wrong with people! If you ain't driving at least 10mph over the speed limit or passing the move your ass to the side.
:topic: 
Anyways, I would have to say if you are running a boosted or NA hog, you might want to upgrade that ignition system. At least get some heat resistant silicone wires. Accel sells the super stock at a great price. And new thick ground wires wouldn't hurt either. 
But if you do have the money and want to try some new wires, try the Hotwires. I'm sure you will be pleased. These wires ensure complete combustion!

I plan on getting a G-tech performance monitor soon so I'll will run some test on the differences between the two wires. And since my car is pretty much stock it should give a good result.


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> I still get the smoke in the morning when letting the car idle but it is far less extreme and dissipates quickly under normal load. Possible due to a more complete combustion? Anyways the spark plugs kick ass!


 I meant to say the spark plug wires kick ass! The spark plugs themselves are 3/5.


----------

